# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Need help identifying a blade

## Charles Lambert

Hi, 

I would appreciate any help in identifying this blade. The blade is about 60cm, with a 10cm tulwar  style handle. The blade goes from a 4cm width at the base to 5cm at the widest point at the top. The back edge is about 2mm thick along its length.



Thanks for your help

----------


## Timo Nieminen

I don't think there's a special name for these - it's a serrated-blade tulwar. This one looks like it's modern (as in probably 21st century). The thickness of the blade and the way the serrations are done suggests to me it's newly made. The hilt might be old, whatever the age of the blade.

There are old serrated tulwars: http://www.oriental-arms.com/item.php?id=2759
These often have split tips http://www.oriental-arms.com/item.php?id=2744 and represent _Zulfiqar_ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zulfiqar

----------


## Will Mathieson

Part of the blade profile nearest the hilt is very similar to what kukris have.  I agree with Timo, the blade appears modern, it also has an appealing look.

----------

